# Angelfish and Pearl Gourami



## tigress.ag (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello! Needing some advise on what to put into my new 55 gallon tank once it is finished cycling. I currently have 2 angelfish, 1 pleco and 2 corydoras that i am rehoming into the 55 gallon tank. My husband HAS TO HAVE a Red Tailed Black Shark (i am aware of them not getting along with other bottom feeders once matured, and have a place to rehome the pleco and corydoras if needed at a later time). Anyway a friend of mine wants to give me 2 male pearl gourami. So this is the list what will be in the new aquarium _eventually rehoming the corydoras and pleco if needed_

2 Angelfish
2 Male Pearl Gourami
1 RTBS
2 Corydora catfish*
1 Pleco*
4 Mystery Snails

My question is about the pearls. I know they are more peaceful than other types of gourami and currently they are housed together and get along just fine....do you think 2 males would be an appropriate fit or should i just stick with just 1? 

Any other advise is welcome!! Thanks guys!


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

I would just stick with one to be safe but if you have done somtihng like this before you can try 2 just make sure you have a 20 gal or more backup tank ready. Also, I reccomend having 10-15 mystery snails for a tank that size they ajust to the size of the tank so if their are to many of them not a problem, besides if you DO get two pearls and it dosn't work out you can transfer some snails to the other tank.


----------



## tigress.ag (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you i will stick with just the one and more snails!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I would increase your cories. They do best in large groups . For a 55 you could do at least 6-8. Personally, I think 10-15 mystery snails is too many. They can get large and produce a lot of waste.


----------



## tigress.ag (Sep 27, 2020)

I am not getting more corys because of the red tail shark im getting in a few weeks. However I decided to keep my 30 gallon up and running for a hospital tank or "safe haven" if any of them end up having issues. Currently the 2 corys and some snails are in the 55 gallon helping me slowly building up my bioload. Aside from the mopani driftwood slightly turning the water a light tea color things are moving along smoothly! Water Perimeters are perfect daily! Id say ill have all my fish in the 55 by the end of the month and then will revamp the 30g accordingly! Thank you all for you input!! I will definitely be on here asking more questions! 😁


----------

